# Cheyenne



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

I know its early... BUT,can't hardly wait to hear how the weekend is going. I'll be competing with my derby dog in the next round of tests in Colorado. Patience is hard to come by


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

qual results
1st #14 k.mccartney
2nd#15 k.trott
3rd#1 Blu-chips All in/D.Schuur
4th#3?
rj#11


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats Ken on the Q win.


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to go Dan & Jackson


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any Open Results?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

My report was that only 14 are back after the first series in the Open, 10 are Mr. Danny's. Sorry no numbers


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy cow. Only 14 back? Sheesh. Must have been a brutal 1st Series to say the least. Thanks for the update.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Any news on the derby. Sounds like the Open was brutal. Hope the Am is more handler friendly.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Derby does not start until 12:00


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> My report was that only 14 are back after the first series in the Open, 10 are Mr. Danny's. Sorry no numbers


Mirk # 53 was the 4th dog out and nailed the triple, the last bird was 425 yds Nola took a great line on that bird but came up about 50 yds short so Chris La Cross picked her up...sorry I dont have the #'s either, Chris sounded excited about Mirk's work but was obviously disappointed with Nola, he is a busy man , he has Party and Mylee in the Qual and Desi and Mylee in the Derby, go get em Chris..

an RJ for Mike Noel's gal Mylee in the Qual....nice job Chris and Mylee..she is running great right now Mike, you got yourself quite a slick gal there...(but you knew that already)


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Amatuer is a nice doable Wide open triple. Left to right. Left bird is down in valley, thrown towards the middle. Middle out on a point, bird thrown on the side of the hill towards the left bird. Flyer goes out to the right up on the flat ground.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

31 back to the second in the Am....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

31 back in Am: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 16, 17, 21, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 34, 35, 37, 38, 40, 41, 44, 45, 50, 51, 52

Nice straight toward land blind


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Open results

1. Catcher/ H: Farmer
2. Rush/ H: Farmer
3. ?
4. ?

Sorry I don't know more.


----------



## Clay Bridges (Feb 10, 2006)

3rd Tia - Farmer


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Catcher & Tia are on fire! They have had a great spring. Nice work team Farmer.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mealman said:


> Open results
> 
> 1. Catcher/ H: Farmer
> 2. Rush/ H: Farmer
> ...


Congrats on Rush.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Clay Bridges said:


> 3rd Tia - Farmer


Sweetness. You know the others?


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

i sill say farmer should say in co.for summer.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Mirk # 53 was the 4th dog out and nailed the triple, the last bird was 425 yds Nola took a great line on that bird but came up about 50 yds short so Chris La Cross picked her up...sorry I dont have the #'s either, Chris sounded excited about Mirk's work but was obviously disappointed with Nola, he is a busy man , he has Party and Mylee in the Qual and Desi and Mylee in the Derby, go get em Chris..
> 
> an RJ for Mike Noel's gal Mylee in the Qual....nice job Chris and Mylee..she is running great right now Mike, you got yourself quite a slick gal there...(but you knew that already)


Thanks Bon, since she is only 18 mos old we will take an RJ in the Q....she did end up winning the derby too, that puts her on the derby list. Chris has done a great job with her and she still has another 6 months to run.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Derby

1st #2 Mylee H: Chris LaCross
2nd #11 Hombre H: Art Stoner
3rd #4 Abbey H: Todd Christensen
4th #5 DJ H: Doug Larson
RJ #6 Mickey H: Brian Beismeier


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Mr. Noel!

Aaron*


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

rip said:


> i sill say farmer should say in co.for summer.


 

wouldn't mind if he did
My dog would like another shot at his


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Mike, Mylee, and Chris!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Chris La Cross and Mylee on the Derby win, Mike Noel- owner has got himself a dog on the derby list....well done to the three of you


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

*CONGRATS ART STONER!!!!!!!*

Hombre is a cool.


Gooser


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any news on The Am?


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

does anyone have any news on how Cheyenne is finishing - official Open results & Am


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Tom Brian on another Open Win for Catcher. This Colorado trip was a great one for qualifying her for the National Open. I do believe that makes 4 Opens that she has Finished *and* 4 Opens that she has won. Incredible Stats! A very nice guy with an extremely nice dog! 

Congratulations also to Barry Cruickshank on his Amateur Win with Jax!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Tom Brian, awesome dude. 




Paul Rainbolt


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congratz to my good friend DJ Schuur on the Q 3rd and for Finishing the AM. Way to go!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jan Helgoth said:


> Congratulations to Tom Brian on another Open Win for Catcher. This Colorado trip was a great one for qualifying her for the National Open. I do believe that makes 4 Opens that she has Finished *and* 4 Opens that she has won. Incredible Stats! A very nice guy with an extremely nice dog!
> 
> Congratulations also to Barry Cruickshank on his Amateur Win with Jax!


She's a very good dog & Mr. Tom is super nice. 

I don't understand your stats though.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to Tom & Danny w/ Catcher. I have thrown hundreds of birds for Catcher. I'm glad she is doing so well!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS BARRY ON YOUR AM WIN WITH JAX!!

WAY TO GO!!!

Tammy


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Way to go Barry
I guess Jax was ready to run
Keep it up this summer


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

It was a great weekend not only for Jax, but especially for the Cheyenne RC.
I think they showed by their hard work good mechanics and camaraderie they are back. 

Special thanks goes out to all the club members and local people who participated and helped put on this trial. Without you it would not have happened. 

Special thanks to Nate for the great Tri Tip B Que, and his scheduling the Security Forces Group Top Four for the great bunch of bird throwers. The finest brought to you buy the *United States Air Force*. 

Thanks also to Danny Farmer, Bill Schrader, Kenny Trott, and Bart Peterson for their help and their support.

Hope to see you all in the fall for Cheyenne II, in Tie Siding, WY. ( Sept 4-6 ) An EE event.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Barry

Congratulations. Sorry I couldn't be there.

Ted


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

I have to say that Barry put on a very nice trial. The help was amazing! It is rare that I go out into the field and have very nice young men telling me "Yes Ma'am" we will do what we need to do. They not only had great throwing arms and were very consistent, they were very polite and congenial. 

When I walked out there to talk to them, my comment was "I have some comments to tell you". They looked scared. I said "Have you ever done this before?" and they said no. I replied that I could not imagine better help at a Field Trial. God Bless the military in the United States and special kudos to Randy, Jeff and Brandon. I wish I had their email addresses so I could thank them more personally.

Best regards to all and Barry, congratulations on your win in the Am.


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations Barry and Jax!

ellen, Roux and Alli


----------

